

BEM: a new front-end methodology - porkbird
http://coding.smashingmagazine.com/2012/04/16/a-new-front-end-methodology-bem/

======
egze
I've been using the BEM approach only for my CSS and JS. Don't need the
automated tools to build my HTML markup.

But even for CSS and JS it's a blessing. So much more organized and easier to
work with.

